# wedding readings for children to read



## smelly07

Any ideas for wedding readings for children?

I am getting married in August and we would like our daughter who will then be 6 to do a reading, does anyone have any ideas?....i have searched the web but cant find anything suitable for her to read.


----------



## honeybee2

Why not have a word with her teacher? You could ask her to assist her in writing something personal xx


----------



## smelly07

good idea honeybee2 BUT she has a older teacher who is very grumpy and strict and my DD isnt very comfortable around her so i'm not sure that will work :wacko:

i'm still searching the net :comp:


----------



## honeybee2

https://www.wedding-ideas-magazine.com/index.php?showtopic=93913


----------



## special_kala

what about her reading the book "ill always love you"


----------



## smelly07

special_kala. the story is too long, need something a bit shorter. x


----------



## smelly07

honeybee2....thank you. i like this one (below) i could change the wording here and there.

WEDDINGS
If you go to a wedding, here&#8217;s what it means
No one wears trainers and no one wears jeans
Your best new clothes are all that you wear
And everyone in your whole family is there
Even some cousins that you&#8217;ve never known
And the grown-ups all say &#8220;Oh, how much you have grown!&#8221;
So everyone&#8217;s sitting in one big room
(except Sally and Richard, the bridge and groom)
Then all of a sudden things quieten down
And music starts playing and people turn round
And really slowly, Sally walks in
And she&#8217;s prettier now than she&#8217;s ever been.
She&#8217;s a bridge and she&#8217;s really great looking today
(when normally she looks just kind of okay)
She walks in and stands with her dad for a while
As Richard her boyfriend, awaits in the aisle
His hair is all combed and he&#8217;s wearing a tie
And then Sally&#8217;s mum starts to sniffle and cry.
And now it comes time for the &#8220;get-married&#8221; part
The Registrar says that we&#8217;re ready to start
So she talks and she talks about serious things
Then their friend Chris steps up holding two rings
He gives one to the groom and the other to the bride
Then his girlfriend, Janaki pulls him aside.
Then Sally and Richard kind of look at each other
And another big sniffle comes from Sally&#8217;s mother
And Sally and Richard put on the wedding rings
And they talk and they promise each other some things
They promise that they&#8217;ll love each other a lot
And help one another no matter what
And be with each other the rest of their life
Then the Registrar says &#8220;Now you are husband and wife&#8221;.
Then everyone&#8217;s in such a big happy mood
And you go to a party with very much food
Where you dance with some grown-ups and drink some wine
And then do a conga-dance in one long line
&#8216;till Sally and Richard drive off in a car
and everyone&#8217;s thinking how happy they are
So we all yell goodbye and throw handfuls of rice
Then the whole thing is over. Weddings are nice!


----------



## honeybee2

awwwwwwwwwww!!!! thats lovely. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

what a lovely idea xx


----------



## Arlandria

We went to a wedding last year and someone read "The Owl and The Pussycat" It was lovely and so playful & perfect :)

*The Owl And The Pussy-Cat by Edward Lear
I
The Owl and the Pussy-cat went to sea
In a beautiful pea green boat,
They took some honey, and plenty of money,
Wrapped up in a five pound note.
The Owl looked up to the stars above,
And sang to a small guitar,
'O lovely Pussy! O Pussy my love,
What a beautiful Pussy you are,
You are,
You are!
What a beautiful Pussy you are!'

II
Pussy said to the Owl, 'You elegant fowl!
How charmingly sweet you sing!
O let us be married! too long we have tarried:
But what shall we do for a ring?'
They sailed away, for a year and a day,
To the land where the Bong-tree grows
And there in a wood a Piggy-wig stood
With a ring at the end of his nose,
His nose,
His nose,
With a ring at the end of his nose. 

III
'Dear pig, are you willing to sell for one shilling
Your ring?'Said the Piggy,'I will.'
So they took it away, and were married next day
By the Turkey who lives on the hill.
They dined on mince, and slices of quince,
Which they ate with a runcible spoon;
And hand in hand, on the edge of the sand,
They danced by the light of the moon,
The moon,
The moon,
They danced by the light of the moon.*


----------

